# marklin



## deserteel (Nov 26, 2011)

a friend of mine has asked me to help him sell these trains. however i don't know anything about them & he knows less. he tells me they are set to us standards, running on 110. i would be thankful for any info you could give me including what they should sell for. they are also listed on member to member for sale. however we ae guessing at the price. thankyou


----------



## KenBurkinshaw (Jan 17, 2012)

Marklin is one of the oldest toy train companies in the world, manufactured in Germany, and of pretty high quality. The problem is, in the states they have a price premium, and are primarily European prototypes. They never really caught on here in the states, and the marketability is pretty low. If you can find a Marklin collector.......you can sell them for a reasonable price. Marklin recently acquired LGB's assets, and immediately jacked up the price of LGB stuff. I've recently noticed that the latest load of LGB imports is showing up on the discounted train sites which does not bode well for the future of LGB here in the states.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2012)

The Maerklin factory is in Hungry!!, perhaps there are several in Europe and half of the LGB is from China.


----------

